# Buying a mule



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

I am looking for a mule to buy. Open to most models but not the ones that only have leaf springs on the back axel. Must not have been used as a mudder in a park. Must be able to bring to my mechanic to check it out.

Could possibly buy new if you know a good dealer in Tx or out of state.

Pm or answer here.

Thanks


----------



## GearGuru21 (Apr 28, 2015)

*Mule*

If you haven't purchased one yet, I'd suggest going with the new Pro model from Madisonville Kawasaki or Westside Kawasaki in Katy. I've had several year models of 4010 TransMule's that all held up well after years of hard use, but each one was very underpowered and the suspension was pretty terrible. The Mule Pro changes all that. After you pull the trigger, send me a note for details on aftermarket products to get you set up to hunt or play. Good luck!


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

I bought my mule last year from Cowboys in Beaumont and very happy. They had several brands to compare. Very pleased.


----------

